# Airbag/SRS Codes



## jordanradams (Oct 29, 2021)

Bought a 2017 Versa that was in a minor front-end collision and was salvaged. The Airbag Light is flashing, so I scanned it, and this is what came up:

B1005 - Control Unit (present) ((I looked this one up and it relates to the diagnostic control unit, says it might be bad, have a poor connection, or low-voltage in the connection))
B1171 - Control Unit (present) ((Didn't find any info on this one online))
B1092 - Control Unit (present) ((Didn't find any info on this one online))
B1050 - Driver Airbag Module[VB-SHORT] (past)
B1130 - Side Module RH[VB-SHORT] (past)
B1071 - Assist A/B Module[VB-SHORT] (past)
B1146 - Curtain Module RH[VB-SHORT] (past)
B1005 - Control Unit (past)

It was definitely in a collision, but none of the airbags deployed. I've also tested the pre-tensioners on the seatbelts and they test OK. I attempted to test the impact/crash sensors (1 under the hood, 1 on either side, in the pillar) and they all returned inconclusive results (infinite resistance, but I'm not sure they're a type that can be tested with a DMM). In any case, I don't seem to have damaged the sensors, as there were no codes (present) pertaining to them.

I haven't looked up any of the past ones yet, I plan on it, but for the meantime, I'm thinking the Diagnostic Control Unit probably needs to be reprogrammed? I wasn't able to clear the past codes with my scanner, they're still there. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Your Current codes are all "internal failure" codes for the Bag Brain. You won't find any specifics, they all basically mean the Brain is shot and needs to be replaced. Here's what the manual shows (italics mine):

*DTC B1XXX AIR BAG DIAGNOSIS SENSOR UNIT* The air bag diagnosis sensor unit will run self diagnostics when the ignition switch is turned ON. It has the potential to set many diagnostic trouble codes which will conform to the B1XXX format, _but will not match any other SRS diagnostic trouble codes_. Refer to SRC-16, "CONSULT Function (AIR BAG)"

So basically, Nissan doesn't know or care what the individual codes mean, only the guys who wrote the Brain's firmware do. From Nissan's standpoint, they all just mean the Brain is dead. Those Current codes are what's preventing your Past ones from erasing. Nissan SRS codes are never erasable until _all_ codes in the system are Past.


----------



## jordanradams (Oct 29, 2021)

That's extremely helpful, thank you! Also explains why I couldn't find several of them anywhere. Thanks again!


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

You're most welcome, good luck with it. Happy motoring!


----------



## jordanradams (Oct 29, 2021)

VStar650CL said:


> You're most welcome, good luck with it. Happy motoring!


You too!


----------

